# Lincoln creeks labs in Nebraska



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello my name is Nathan and I have a 6 month old male from Lincoln creeks labs from Justin Hinze in Waco, NE just outside of Lincoln. Was wondering if there is anybody out there that has dogs from this kennel.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.lincolncreeklabs.com/

:???: :|


----------



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Nathan, how is Titan's training going? Last time I talked to you things were going really well. Hope all is still progressing as planned. Give me an update when you get a chance.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

What diffrence does it make ?


----------



## meatgun (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Nathan

My lab is is about 18 months old and I got him from Lincoln Creek Labs. He's a great dog!! What's up??

Jeff


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Was just wondering if there was anybody out there with dogs from them. My pup is out of cooper and taylor what about yours? Was just wanting to talk to people with dogs from them and see how everything has gone with there pups. Was hoping to find someone from my litter to see how there dog is progressing but give me your info on yours. Everyone likes to brag on there dog so go for it!!!!!!


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

what do you mean Drake Heaven?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nobody else out there


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Willie, Want I meant was do not make comparisions between your pup and littermates,siblings, or other dogs from your breeder. The opinion of others on their pup should not sway your opinion of yours. Train YOUR dog, by what YOUR dog gives you, not some image in your mind of what it's siblings are doing.

JK


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

JK
I know was just interested in talking with some people with dogs from my breeder. He has told me that not many people have sent him pics etc..... That I am the only one doing it. I send him some about every month and let him now how we are doing. Was just wanting to see how the other pups were doing.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy pics coming! PM me again


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> What diffrence does it make ?


A little rough there come on


----------



## Wigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i_willie12 said:


> Hello my name is Nathan and I have a 6 month old male from Lincoln creeks labs from Justin Hinze in Waco, NE just outside of Lincoln. Was wondering if there is anybody out there that has dogs from this kennel.



I do  first pup im gonna train. Her names Remi and shes 4 months old. 
From Dice/Ellie litter....I love her SO much 

Shes doing awsome retrieving, birds,water,gunfire....last sunday did some planted pheasants...my dads weimaraner pointed them and remi retrieved all of them  

Heres a picture








Couple more


----------



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

Drew Remi looks great!! I'm glad to hear that everything is going so well with her so far and keep us updated on Remi's progress. Those pictures are the best, thanks for posting them. Keep in touch and good luck!

Justin


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

AmiableLabs said:


> http://www.lincolncreeklabs.com/
> 
> :???: :|


I'd like to know why you chose those smileys...


----------



## Pheasanthunter41 (Dec 22, 2007)

Drakehaven, what business is it of yours what he wants to meet other people who got dogs from the same breeder. He didn't imply there were any issues. Maybe you are spending too much time on line, get out and enjoy the world.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice to meet you drew mine's name is titan he is 8 months old now. We are coming along very well. About to start the single T (but it has finally got hot here and is hard to get anything but water work in. 95 at 8 AM today) Titan is out of Taylor and Cooper and his going to be a big boy he weighs 75 lbs not and still has alot of room to fill out he is all leg!!!! I am doing all the training myself as well this will be the second dog that I trained completely by myself. Glad to hear all is going well and that you are happy with your pup. Was just trying to start some chater and Justin and his kennel and talk to people that have dogs from him. I will try to get some more recent photos up the one in my avatar is of him when he was 5 months. I just like to talk to people about dogs and figured sharing the same kennel owner was away to relate to people.


----------



## Dstdcfire (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a pup from the Copper/ Bold Bear breeding.. 2nd breeding, she is doing great!


----------

